# Control OBS from Rodcaster Pro



## martiabernathey (Apr 8, 2021)

martiabernathey submitted a new resource:

Control OBS from Rodcaster Pro - Control OBS on the Rodecaster Pro via MIDI



> Beta Firmware that allows control of OBS on the Rodecaster Pro via MIDI.  PDF on how to use it is here.



Read more about this resource...


----------

